# Frontier Festival 2018



## BriarPatch99 (Dec 28, 2017)

Frontier Festival 2018 at Chehaw Park

3 Dates · Jan 12, 2018 - Jan 14, 2018

https://www.facebook.com/events/158086811363095/


----------



## Nugefan (Jan 4, 2018)

a week from today ...


----------



## wedgebolt (Jan 5, 2018)

I will see you there. Thanks for posting


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 5, 2018)

It`s our 26th annual event. Come see us.


----------



## wedgebolt (Jan 5, 2018)

I will be staying in the campground. See ya there


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 5, 2018)

My tipi is the middle one. This talisman will be tied at the top of one the lodge poles.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jan 5, 2018)

I've got to make it down to one of those sometime. It's just a long pull from here.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 6, 2018)

I'm on call that weekend but plan to be there( probably Saturday after rounds at the hospital). Picked up a really nice knife from a vendor out of Missouri last year. Hope to add another one this time around.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Jan 6, 2018)

I wish I could be there rather than where I will have to be.

Hope you guys have a great time.


----------



## bear claw (Jan 11, 2018)

Is this normally a pretty good turnout? Me an my wife are considering driving down saturday just dreading the 5 hour drive.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 11, 2018)

papabear321 said:


> Is this normally a pretty good turnout? Me an my wife are considering driving down saturday just dreading the 5 hour drive.





Yes it is. Got a good many camps already set up with more coming in tomorrow, and Traders Row as well. Weather is supposed to be good Saturday and Sunday. The event is open to the public from 9 am to 5 pm all 3 days days. It starts in the morning (Friday).


----------



## bear claw (Jan 11, 2018)

Sounds good nic. See you saturday morning.


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 12, 2018)

My wife ,two Grandkids and I will be there Saturday and Sunday if all goes as planned. Hope to meet a bunch of y'all there. Always wanted to come, and now I am.


----------



## arrendale8105 (Jan 12, 2018)

My daughter and I will be there tomorrow. She’s been looking forward to it since we left last year!


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 12, 2018)

We are settled in for the nite at Country Inns and suites. See y'all tomorrow.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jan 14, 2018)

Are cameras forbidden in the pre-1840 camp?


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Jan 14, 2018)

NCHillbilly said:


> I've got to make it down to one of those sometime. It's just a long pull from here.



If you'll meet me here, I'll drive the rest of the way.


----------



## Bill Mc (Jan 14, 2018)

NCHillbilly said:


> Are cameras forbidden in the pre-1840 camp?



I used my "1840" Nikon and made a bunch of pics.


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 14, 2018)

NCHillbilly said:


> Are cameras forbidden in the pre-1840 camp?



Hope not!


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jan 15, 2018)

Bill Mc said:


> I used my "1840" Nikon and made a bunch of pics.



THAT WAS A HINT!


----------



## Nugefan (Jan 15, 2018)

northgeorgiasportsman said:


> If you'll meet me here, I'll drive the rest of the way.



I was gonna make the same offer ....


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 15, 2018)

We had a great time this past weekend. Thank all of you who came, both participants and visitors.


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 22, 2018)

Hey, Nic, how many of these type festivals do you participate in?


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 22, 2018)

Paymaster said:


> Hey, Nic, how many of these type festivals do you participate in?





David, I used to participate in one or two nearly every month of the year, but now only do the Frontier Festival, the Chehaw Indian Festival in April, and the Kolomoki Festival in Blakely and the Traditional Skills School at Chehaw, both in October. 

It was good to meet you, and wish we could have set around the fire and talked longer.


----------



## SWAMPFOX (Feb 3, 2018)

*Nic*

I sent you a pm.
Thanks.


----------

